

Guilt cultures vs. shame cultures: The Western understanding of Japan - lionhearted
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chrysanthemum_and_the_Sword

======
cema
OK, since you posted this to HN: what lessons can we learn from this
distinction? I can see how it can be helpful for managers (the ones managing
programmers, or "herding cats" as the namesake book
([http://www.amazon.com/Herding-Cats-Primer-Programmers-
Lead/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Herding-Cats-Primer-Programmers-
Lead/dp/1590590171)) says). But this is kind of shallow. Any deeper
observations?

